# Improbable Claim For A Sekonda Watch ???



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

'Only a hundred made' !!!!??? I have a dead one of these and would love the claim in this ad' (8941857171) to be true - but somehow I think I may not be sitting on a rarity.

(Mind you I was very nearly responsible for slinging an interesting Chinese movement







)

Julian L


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> 'Only a hundred made' !!!!??? I have a dead one of these and would love the claim in this ad' (8941857171) to be true - but somehow I think I may not be sitting on a rarity.


What the seller meant to say was _"Only 100 made that day"_


















> (Mind you I was very nearly responsible for slinging an interesting Chinese movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Julian


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> 'Only a hundred made' !!!!??? I have a dead one of these and would love the claim in this ad' (8941857171) to be true - but somehow I think I may not be sitting on a rarity.
> 
> (Mind you I was very nearly responsible for slinging an interesting Chinese movement
> 
> ...


'Rare' wouldn't quite be the right term. Sekonda UK started importing these Hong Kong-made watches back in the mid-1980s, and kept importing them for more than a decade.

I'm not sure why they included these non-Soviet watches in their line-up, given that Sekonda's original reason for existence was to market Soviet watches. Possibly the Raketa quartz moonphase and quartz day/night weren't yet in production; but that hardly explains why they continued importing them once the Raketas were available. At the very least they could have sent Raketa movements with Sekonda-signed dials to HK for assembly in these cases.


----------

